# Levi to BMC



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I am glad to see that Levi may be leaving the Shack trainwreck.
He has too much class to stay involved there.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like a good move for Levi. He leads team and gets bmc to the gt's. I'm sure more quality riders will follow levi also. Very good.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

post link please ..where did you see this?


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

cyclingnews.com


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rumours-link-hincapie-and-leipheimer-to-growing-bmc-team


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

*Say*

What?
hmmm. I don't know how I feel about this...I need to read the article.

I am glad the SHACK isn't in his future. I hope Horner goes with him.
read the article: Big George, too, maybe?


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

The article didn't say he was going there. It said they were interested in him and that BMC are based in the same town as he lives in. I'm not saying he won't end up there, but it's not a done deal.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Funny this time of year: No one's supposed to say where they're going until September 1, and yet the cycling press loves to speculate. I suppose it could help negotiations, too, if you were good at manipulating the rumors...


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I never understood why guys with only a year or two left in their legs want to go grassroots. Whats so bad about georges current situation? Whats wrong with Levi or George going to Garmin, or the Shack? How much can you split American GT/Classics talent?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good, he can be the only cook in the kitchen for once.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

If he goes to BMC it will be a great move for him and the sport. Left to himself, it is possible that he can give AC and A Schleck a run for their money next year.
Why play second fiddle when you can lead your own band? There's no future in him being a Lance Corporal.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Good, he can be the only cook in the kitchen for once.


Wasn't he team leader at Gerolsteiner? I don't remember what the situation was at Rabobank.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's a pretty big gamble re BMC getting an invite to a grand tour - maybe it means Armstrong is close to getting the Schlecks, in which case Levi would feel like he'd be no higher than #3 on the team?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jorgy said:


> Wasn't he team leader at Gerolsteiner? I don't remember what the situation was at Rabobank.


he was captain at rabobank as well. one 8th and one DNF due to crash.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> I never understood why guys with only a year or two left in their legs want to go grassroots. Whats so bad about georges current situation? * Whats wrong with Levi* or George* going to* Garmin, or *the Shack*? How much can you split American GT/Classics talent?


Maybe he doesn't want to ride with The Lance after his behaviour this year....


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

jorgy said:


> Wasn't he team leader at Gerolsteiner? I don't remember what the situation was at Rabobank.


I believe he won the Dauphine while leading Gerolsteiner. Seems to me like he has gotten better with age. It would be great to see him as head chef of a kitchen again. I wouldn't expect Grand Tour wins, but I would be happy with more of the same from him.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Paulhino goes to raDIoshaCK


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess he was lukewarm on team TandyShack.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

ewarnerusa said:


> I believe he won the Dauphine while leading Gerolsteiner. Seems to me like he has gotten better with age. It would be great to see him as head chef of a kitchen again. I wouldn't expect Grand Tour wins, but I would be happy with more of the same from him.


I think he's capable of a Vuelta win.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

philoanna said:


> I am glad to see that Levi may be leaving the Shack trainwreck.
> He has too much class to stay involved there.


Agreed, what a trainwreck the Shack is and because we all know the years at Rabo and Gerolsteiner netted his best results...


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> it's a pretty big gamble re BMC getting an invite to a grand tour -


Yep. BMC is not even planning for a Tour entry until 2011. 

Levi won't want to sit out 2010, given his age and his early exit this year.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Tell me again why the Shack is a train wreck?*

Oh, that's right, because you hate LA. Nice, guess the whole thing is rotten then.

BT


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

BTW, I would think that most of the top talent know where they are headed already. So there's a really good chance that LL has known for some time and that LA knows about this as well. No animosity that I've seen. Don't know where you got that from.

bt


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

He isn't going to BMC.


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

I agree - he's not going to BMC. Team isn't strong enough to support him at the ToC and no guarantees BMC gets invited to the Grand Tours.

Levi is going to The Shack with Lance. Take that to the bank.

As for George, I wouldn't be surprised if he went to The Shack as well but I can see him re-upping with Columbia.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

eyebob said:


> Oh, that's right, because you hate LA. Nice, guess the whole thing is rotten then.
> 
> BT


For all intents and purposes, The Shack is Lance's team. Who do you think actually started the team?

So, as a "Lance-Hater" (I don't know why I can't just dislike him, rather than hate him), yes....the whole thing is rotten.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> it's a pretty big gamble re BMC getting an invite to a grand tour - maybe it means Armstrong is close to getting the Schlecks, in which case Levi would feel like he'd be no higher than #3 on the team?


The Schlecks are under contract. Plus, Andy's not going to be water boy for a guy he dropped like a sack of potatoes this year.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

btinder said:


> He isn't going to BMC.


Yep, the BMC thing, though appealing, makes little sense for Levi. Why go to a team who really has no plans to be in Grand Tours until 2011 when the clock is ticking on Levi's years as a possible GT winner?


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

He has to get away from the "trainwreck" Shack though. What with all the falling outs at the Shack, injuries, poor race results, and lack of funds....oh wait, they havnt started yet. Guess they cant be much of a "wreck". Lance haters are the same people that interrupt townhall meetings, just shout anything (really loud) and see if it sounds factual.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

how bout Levi aiming for Giro or Vuelta and being a lance helper at the tour...

I don't think Levi can win a tour with a second rate team...but he could win the Vuelta or Giro with Lance (and buddies) helping...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

eyebob said:


> Oh, that's right, because you hate LA. Nice, guess the whole thing is rotten then.
> 
> BT


I don't think Teo hates LA


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I would bet that for guys late in their carrier, Making the most money they can in remaining years is a huge factor.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yeah, I think that your observation about LL might be right*

He has a better chance at the Giro and Vuelta than the TdF, but then again, that's also true of LA. I don't think either have the pure legs/talent to win the TdF unless the stars align perfectly (their rivals falter, get hurt, get popped for doping, etc) and their team tactics work out immaculately.

AC is the man of the future for the TdF.

BT


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Why is the "Shack" team thing being considered a train wreck already? We don't even know who's on the team.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> Why is the "Shack" team thing being considered a train wreck already? We don't even know who's on the team.


Lance and Johan


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

philoanna said:


> Lance and Johan


Oh. Guess they don't have nearly the friendly following I thought they would. I'm just 3 years into this cycling adventure so I'm still learning.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*BMC a good thing*

I thought that BMC would actually be a good thing for Levi...

1) Team is based in his hometown of Santa Rosa, CA which gets him out of Europe.
2) Levi's not getting any younger thus hooking up with a continental team would mean a path to DS or other management job when he retires.
3) BMC has got ties in North America and Europe thus Levi can help to transition younger guys from the States to Europe.

I think Levi's been doing pretty well with $$$ for a while. He's got strong ties in California with his wins in the ToC and his new Grand Fondo. Levi even comes out and mixes it up with the locals in the NCNCA races when he is home.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> Oh. Guess they don't have nearly the friendly following I thought they would. I'm just 3 years into this cycling adventure so I'm still learning.


I used to be a Lance fan. I totally respect his skills. I don't think anyone thinks that he isn't or ever was not one of the most talented cyclists of all time. 
I do not think that he is a team player, as proven in this tour. If he still had what it would have taken to attack Dirty Berty, he would have. I think that he has proven nothing to us over the years but that he is in it for himself. That is why I feel that Levi would be better off somewhere else.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> The Schlecks are under contract. Plus, Andy's not going to be water boy for a guy he dropped like a sack of potatoes this year.


Thanks for the reality check


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

eyebob said:


> Oh, that's right, because you hate LA. Nice, guess the whole thing is rotten then.
> 
> BT



I was making light of the fact that someone called a team that doesn't really exist yet a train wreck while also feeling like Levi had great years with Johan and Lance. It's that whole tone and humor in words thing not translating again. I am far from a hater.


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> The Schlecks are under contract. Plus, Andy's not going to be water boy for a guy he dropped like a sack of potatoes this year.


And Andy Schleck won't go anywhere without his brother, and the contract offer from The Shack was only for Andy...


----------



## afpm90 (Aug 10, 2009)

philoanna said:


> Lance and Johan


Plus Sérgio Paulinho and José Azevedo as a DS.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

eyebob said:


> He has a better chance at the Giro and Vuelta than the TdF, but then again, that's also true of LA.


Levi has sorta admitted that he's not the man for the Giro. The climbs don't match his slower but steady style like the ones at the Tour do, and he doesn't know the Giro climbs, either, and can't compete with the Italians who know them well.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

MaddSkillz said:


> Why is the "Shack" team thing being considered a train wreck already? We don't even know who's on the team.


Because newbie fans can't separate emotion from actual knowledge when discussing topics like this. They find it easier to shout and bray about perfect heroes and despicable villains rather than listen and learn. Rational analysis of facts robs them of the chance to jump on a chair and scream like a fat woman spotting a mouse. :mad2: 
Let's make a deal. If the emotrons make an effort to be informed, I'll make an effort to develop some patience toward them.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

bigmig19 said:


> Lance haters are the same people that interrupt townhall meetings, just shout anything (really loud) and see if it sounds factual.


I'm what _you_ might call a Lance hater. 
Hating suggests that I'd set my dog on him if he came to my house, whereas I would actually offer him coffee and cake.
I acknowledge that he is one of the all time great athletes in history and is ther dominant cyclist of these times.
I happen to think that he also behaved like a Big Girl's Blouse towards AC during the TdF and that he appears to have a personality disorder related to his ego.

So, hate is _much_ to strong a word. Let's just say *I don't worship the ground he walks on.*


----------



## chrismogridge (May 29, 2008)

It seems as though Levi is more suited for the one week races like Paris-Nice, Dauphine, etc...as he always seems to have a few bad days in the GT's to knock him out of contention.

Unfortunately, it seems as though Hincapie might have missed his chances for the big classics win. He seems to lack the engine that he used to have.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry Mr. Expert. It's just an opinion.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry Mr. Expert. It's just an opinion.
I've probably been a fan much longer than you.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Thanks*



philoanna said:


> Sorry Mr. Expert. It's just an opinion.


"Mr. Expert". I rather like the name. :thumbsup:


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

jd3 said:


> I would bet that for guys late in their carrier, Making the most money they can in remaining years is a huge factor.



I think we have a winner...He may be looking for one last payday and that would determine where he goes. I don't know if this is his thinking, but I'd say it has to play a part as his career is winding down.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

philoanna said:


> Sorry Mr. Expert. It's just an opinion.
> I've probably been a fan much longer than you.


Seriously? We're down to that level already? Can we go back to the time when he was retired so and this board was a ghost town 11 months out of the year...


----------



## raptor3x (Jun 3, 2006)

albert owen said:


> I'm what _you_ might call a Lance hater.
> Hating suggests that I'd set my dog on him if he came to my house, whereas I would actually offer him coffee and cake.


I believe setting your dog on him would qualify you as a psycopath; you can still maintain civility with a person you hate.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

albert owen said:


> I'm what _you_ might call a Lance hater.
> Hating suggests that I'd set my dog on him if he came to my house, whereas I would actually offer him coffee and cake.
> I acknowledge that he is one of the all time great athletes in history and is ther dominant cyclist of these times.
> I happen to think that he also behaved like a Big Girl's Blouse towards AC during the TdF and that he appears to have a personality disorder related to his ego.
> ...


Ive read your posts, and I'm gonna have to repectfully disagree with you.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

philoanna said:


> I used to be a Lance fan. I totally respect his skills. I don't think anyone thinks that he isn't or ever was not one of the most talented cyclists of all time.
> I do not think that he is a team player, as proven in this tour. If he still had what it would have taken to attack Dirty Berty, he would have. I think that he has proven nothing to us over the years but that he is in it for himself. That is why I feel that Levi would be better off somewhere else.




AC is the one that proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is NOT a team player.  
If you know how the team is supposed to work .... you would have seen that.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

barhopper said:


> AC is the one that proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is NOT a team player.
> If you know how the team is supposed to work .... you would have seen that.



Can't blame AC for not playing along with a team that's undermining his well-earned and deserved path to victory


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

adimiro said:


> Can't blame AC for not playing along with a team that's undermining his well-earned and deserved path to victory



So he was thanking his team every night for undermining his path to victory ? :mad2:


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

No, just one team member and the team director...just saying, old news and irrefutable at this stage.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

barhopper said:


> So he was thanking his team every night for undermining his path to victory ? :mad2:


It is called trying to maintain positive relations. A sound political tactic.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

+1. Too many folks on this board are apt to take gossip, innuendo and hearsay and construe it in such a way that supports their own perception and bias. And simply by repeating it doesn't make it true.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, I'm not really into this but my Twitter is active today with Lance vs. Levi!

Lance says:
*lancearmstrong*@levileipheimer is continuing to talk trash about Leadville especially after reading the @velonews piece.

Levi says:
*LeviLeipheimer*Really classy! https://tinyurl.com/n8u2co

There's bad juju going on there.

And here's a photo of Levi riding today with Gavin Chilcott, DS of Team BMC.
<img src="https://img12.yfrog.com/img12/5429/gjbd.jpg">

fc


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

francois said:


> And here's a photo of Levi riding today with Gavin Chilcott, DS of Team BMC.
> <img src="https://img12.yfrog.com/img12/5429/gjbd.jpg">


Somehow I'm reminded of the Polish cycling team.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

francois said:


> Ok, I'm not really into this but my Twitter is active today with Lance vs. Levi!
> 
> Lance says:
> *lancearmstrong*@levileipheimer is continuing to talk trash about Leadville especially after reading the @velonews piece.
> ...


Another view: these guys are close enough pals that they can trade jabs like this. Why would anyone think that they are serious? LA was joking about Levi and Leadville way back during the early part of the Tour.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

moonmoth said:


> Another view: these guys are close enough pals that they can trade jabs like this. Why would anyone think that they are serious? LA was joking about Levi and Leadville way back during the early part of the Tour.


It's 1% possible. Levi doesn't really joke around in the public space. 

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Gripped said:


> Somehow I'm reminded of the Polish cycling team.


Does this outfit make me look phat??

fc


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

francois said:


> It's 1% possible. Levi doesn't really joke around in the public space. Also, you're only close to Lance until you are 'disloyal'.
> 
> fc


Eh, I think its 90% possible. Busting balls amongst teammates is very common, especially long time teammates. Plus they both did those goofy videos together earlier this year. 

Levi doesn't joke in the public space? Actually, he did and from his twitter clearly still does.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Reminds me of a couple of high school girls. Pretty pathetic megalomaniac if you ask me.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I saw the twitter posts and it was clear to me they were busting balls. Lance said in the Velonews piece that Levi faked a broken wrist to avoid being beaten at Leadville. I think all of it was tongue in cheek.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah and by going to BMC, he's secured Tom Danielson as his main domestique. Tour win there.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

francois said:


> Ok, I'm not really into this but my Twitter is active today with Lance vs. Levi!
> 
> Lance says:
> *lancearmstrong*@levileipheimer is continuing to talk trash about Leadville especially after reading the @velonews piece.
> ...


I can't help but giggle when reading these 'twits', bunch of school girls!

Twitter is a bad thing for PR when you're trigger happy, like LA is.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

Edit: after following the links, the remarks by LA and LL seem to be in jest.


----------



## gizmo1 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Lead the Team*

Really ?? You guy's don't think Evans is concidered team leader?? I think Levi at 39 next year may be the guy helping Cadel over the high spots. Team Leader NOT!!


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

gizmo1 said:


> Really ?? You guy's don't think Evans is concidered team leader?? I think Levi at 39 next year may be the guy helping Cadel over the high spots. Team Leader NOT!!


Personally, I like figs, but I know many people say dates are great.


----------



## calcinum (Sep 2, 2011)

Outdated?


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

gizmo1 said:


> Really ?? You guy's don't think Evans is concidered team leader?? I think Levi at 39 next year may be the guy helping Cadel over the high spots. Team Leader NOT!!


Gizmo this an old thread. Current reports indicate Levi is going to Quickstep-Omega Pharma. If true Levi wouldn't be helping Cadel in any capacity.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

And another thing...figs make for better cookies.:thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe you guy's should read the news. Radioshak just joined Leopard trek and Levi to BMC. So I beleive he will be helping Cadel.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

gizmo1 said:


> Maybe you guy's should read the news. Radioshak just joined Leopard trek and Levi to BMC. So I beleive he will be helping Cadel.


Well, before my previous reply I did an internet search for news of Levi going to BMC and found nothing current. There's no mention of it on the BMC Racing website either. Rumor of him going to Quickstep-Omega Pharma has been around for the last week or two. Please provide a link. Thanks.


----------



## gizmo1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I watched it on Universal Sports this AM. They also said it's speculated, so did velo-news. They said Q-PL was looking beyond 1 year which is all Levi wants to commit to.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

gizmo1 said:


> Maybe you guy's should read the news.





gizmo1 said:


> I watched it on Universal Sports this AM.


So you didn't actually _read_ about it either? :wink:


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

gizmo1 said:


> Maybe you guy's should read the news. Radioshak just joined Leopard trek and Levi to BMC. So I beleive he will be helping Cadel.


I'm sure I read (cycling) news more than is healthy, but I've only seen the first half of your claim, not the second. And although I note that it's not "official," there has been recent press about Leipheimer going to the (a?) other merger-made team, Omega Pharma-Quickstep.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

calcinum said:


> Outdated?



We've had two TDF winners since this thread first appeared :lol: !


----------



## gizmo1 (Sep 6, 2011)

*rumor better read than watched???*

Again u experts astound me. If you read omega it's o.k but if its on TV it's not . Let's see an old man going to Europe.. Or staying home I'll stick with home . I'll wait till I read it though before I dare comment again.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

gizmo1 said:


> Again u experts astound me. If you read omega it's o.k but if its on TV it's not . Let's see an old man going to Europe.. Or staying home I'll stick with home . I'll wait till I read it though before I dare comment again.


I was just giving you a hard time Gizmo. _You_ had suggested we read the news, but as it turns out the rumor you heard hadn't (or at that moment) made it to the printed news. It was apparently (at least at the time, we'll see if it pops up in more news channels later) a rumor exclusive to the broadcast you watched. So to suggest to some one to read the news about something that just isn't there to be read is a funny proposition. Just the amusing nature of rumors and gossip, no worries.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

BMC? Hmm, not exactly a team that is lacking for leaders - they've already got Evans, Hushovd and Gilbert...
That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

gizmo1 said:


> Again u experts astound me. If you read omega it's o.k but if its on TV it's not . Let's see an old man going to Europe.. Or staying home I'll stick with home . I'll wait till I read it though before I dare comment again.


If you had any clue, you'd have already realized the Universal Sports guys are complete and utter morons, and couldn't find their ass with both hands. I hardly think they're qualified to discuss where ANYONE is transferring, since they can't even get the current teams correct.

Levi will end up with a Euro team. Probably Pharma-Quickstep.

Sheesh. Kids and TV. Bad combination.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Leipheimer is in a tough spot. He's won Switzerland, Colorado, and Utah this year but apparently has seen the writing on the wall as far as the Shack goes, in that he'll be asked to support the Schlecks. Horner would gladly do that but not LL. He'd be in the same boat if he went to BMC. He could be a GC leader at Quickstep for at least another year but QS is never serious about GC ambitions in Grand Tours. Maybe if that rumored Quickstep/Omega Pharma merger happens, he could at least be teamed up with some help from Van Den Broeck. Or LL could simply be acknowledging that his strength is in shorter stage races and be satisfied riding for Quickstep at races like Paris-Nice and California. Either way, I can't seem him riding for one of the two mega-teams Shack and BMC.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Lotto seems like a strange place for LL to me but I'm pretty sure that is where he is going. He would have a place in BMC; as a team they would have their bases pretty well covered with Gilbert, Hushovd, and Hincapie for classics and roleur stage wins, Evans for GT's, and LL for the week long stage races. They would be stacked. They would have a legitimate contender for practically every major race on the calendar. 

I still think LL is going to Lotto though.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> If you had any clue, you'd have already realized the Universal Sports guys are complete and utter morons, and couldn't find their ass with both hands. I hardly think they're qualified to discuss where ANYONE is transferring, since they can't even get the current teams correct.
> 
> Levi will end up with a Euro team. Probably Pharma-Quickstep.
> 
> Sheesh. Kids and TV. Bad combination.


Those Universal guys have about 10000x more racing cred than you do. But you're always good for a laugh.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Those Universal guys have about 10000x more racing cred than you do. But you're always good for a laugh.


You don't need racing cred to correctly call which team a rider is on, or even who he is.

And being that they can't even get that right, there's no bloody way I'd trust them to get a transfer rumor correct.

As you put it....they're always good for a laugh. Although it's too bad we're going to have to deal with them for a lot more cycling coverage now that VS is bowing out.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

TWO YEAR OLD THREAD.

Folks, this thread is two years old. There are no recent rumors linking Levi to BMC. LOL


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

jorgy said:


> TWO YEAR OLD THREAD.
> 
> Folks, this thread is two years old. There are no recent rumors linking Levi to BMC. LOL


Actually, gizmo1 is saying that there is such a current rumor, and he's already chastised some of us for our apparently unfounded believe that he had simply failed to see how old the thread is.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Undecided said:


> Actually, gizmo1 is saying that there is such a current rumor, and he's already chastised some of us for our apparently unfounded believe that he had simply failed to see how old the thread is.


Did he provide any links? Because a search of VeloNews produces exactly -0- hits for that rumor.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

jorgy said:


> Did he provide any links? Because a search of VeloNews produces exactly -0- hits for that rumor.



No reports to this anywhere in the press and the people at CN know nothing about it so without some citing of a source I would put it down total rumor with no basis at the moment.

It would make sense for the sole reason that BMC is based in Santa Rosa and they might want to try and win the US stage races. Levi would have to be willing to totally give up any thought of riding for himself in the Tour.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

It would make more sense to me for Levi to sign for Liquigas, concentrate on the North American races and maybe Tour Down Under and be the face of Cannondale in the states.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Levi is still posting on Twitter that an announcement is forth-coming.

LeviLeipheimer Levi Leipheimer 
En route to Quebec. I'm getting asked the same thing a lot lately, I'll announce a team soon. Still cool?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> .... Although it's too bad we're going to have to deal with them for a lot more cycling coverage now that VS is bowing out.


Wait... WHAT ?!?! 
Rob- are you F'ing kidding? Please be kidding...
Oh, I will kill myself if every race is broadcast in that wretched resolution... I gots to haz mah HD feed! :mad2:


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

Rumor has it that VS is bowing out because Bob Roll is coming out of retirement to revive Team SevenEleven. We all know that no Bob Roll = collapse of VS viewer base, so they were put in a bad situation. Additional rumor has it Levi is joining them. This is secret stuff, so don't tell anyone until the big announcement.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> Wait... WHAT ?!?!
> Rob- are you F'ing kidding? Please be kidding...
> Oh, I will kill myself if every race is broadcast in that wretched resolution... I gots to haz mah HD feed! :mad2:



Yeah...Universal has nothing to do with the Feed they were getting for the Vuelta.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RRRoubaix said:


> Wait... WHAT ?!?!
> Rob- are you F'ing kidding? Please be kidding...
> Oh, I will kill myself if every race is broadcast in that wretched resolution... I gots to haz mah HD feed! :mad2:


I'm just guessing, but NBC/Universal doesn't have HD channels for Universal Sports. I don't know if they'll have the Tour in HD or not, but I'd be pretty pissed off if they didn't, especially if I have to pay extra for it.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

afpm90 said:


> And Andy Schleck won't go anywhere without his brother, and the contract offer from The Shack was only for Andy...


 "It's just business"....they are trying to sleaze some contract money from the Schlecks by separating the offers.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> I'm just guessing, but NBC/Universal doesn't have HD channels for Universal Sports. I don't know if they'll have the Tour in HD or not, but I'd be pretty pissed off if they didn't, especially if I have to pay extra for it.


They have to fix this, especially with the Olympics coming up next year.

I swear they ran their commercial in between the Vuelta programming on Universal Sports the other day extolling the virtues of HD for sports coverage ...


----------



## CSCJan (Sep 10, 2011)

Not bad


----------

